
Ping rabbitmq cluster when load balanced by haproxy - s_
https://medium.com/@shreyagarwal/ping-rabbitmq-cluster-when-load-balanced-by-haproxy-2ceec03ad35b#.kpw0f4tm4
======
mattkrea
Or you could just use 'aliveness-test' via the HTTP API:
[http://hg.rabbitmq.com/rabbitmq-management/raw-
file/rabbitmq...](http://hg.rabbitmq.com/rabbitmq-management/raw-
file/rabbitmq_v3_3_4/priv/www/api/index.html) (scroll to the bottom)

~~~
s_
Apologies if I did not understand your comment. This is for AMQP connection.
The problem was not the availability of rabbitMq node but keep alive of amqp
connection.

